# المعالجات الحرارية للمعادن



## ahmedzhelmy (4 أكتوبر 2009)

تمهيد :
المعالجات الحرارية تعني المعاملات الحرارية ، وهي عمليات تسخينتجرى عادة على المعادن المختلفة وإبقاءها عند درجة حرارة ثابتة ، ثم تبريدها لغرض إحداث تغيير في البنية الداخلية يتبعه تغيير في الخواص الطبيعية والميكانيكية لهذه المعادن ، وبذلك يمكن تقسية المعادن المختلفة وعلى سبيل المثال يمكن رفع درجة صلادة الصلب إلى أربعة أضاف قيمتها ، أو التخمير لتحول الصـلب إلى الحالة الطرية ، أو التخمير لغرض التخلص من الاجهادات التي تكون قد وقعت على المشغولات من تأثير الطرق أو السبك أو بعض العمليات الميكانيكية الأخرى ، أو لجعله سهل التشكيل أو لتغليف أسطح المشغولات الخارجية بطبقة من صلدة منعا لسرعة التآكل.
يتناول هذا البحث المعالجات الحرارية لأنواع الصلب المختلفة مثل التلدين (التخمير) ـ التصليد بالتسخين ـ التصليد بالتقسية ـ التعتيق ـ المراجعة ـ التصليد الغلافي بأنواعه المختلفة.
ويتعرض للمعالجة الحرارية لحديد الزهر مثل إزالة الاجهادات الداخلية من المصبوبات ـ المعالجة الحرارية لمصبوبات القوالب المعدنية المبردة ـ التصليد السطحي لحديد الزهر ، والمعالجة الحرارية للمعادن الخفيفة بأنواعها المختلفة . كما يتعرض للتآكل الكيميائي وأساليب الوقاية منه.


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> تمهيد :
> المعالجات الحرارية تعني المعاملات الحرارية ، وهي عمليات تسخينتجرى عادة على المعادن المختلفة وإبقاءها عند درجة حرارة ثابتة ، ثم تبريدها لغرض إحداث تغيير في البنية الداخلية يتبعه تغيير في الخواص الطبيعية والميكانيكية لهذه المعادن ، وبذلك يمكن تقسية المعادن المختلفة وعلى سبيل المثال يمكن رفع درجة صلادة الصلب إلى أربعة أضاف قيمتها ، أو التخمير لتحول الصـلب إلى الحالة الطرية ، أو التخمير لغرض التخلص من الاجهادات التي تكون قد وقعت على المشغولات من تأثير الطرق أو السبك أو بعض العمليات الميكانيكية الأخرى ، أو لجعله سهل التشكيل أو لتغليف أسطح المشغولات الخارجية بطبقة من صلدة منعا لسرعة التآكل.
> يتناول هذا البحث المعالجات الحرارية لأنواع الصلب المختلفة مثل التلدين (التخمير) ـ التصليد بالتسخين ـ التصليد بالتقسية ـ التعتيق ـ المراجعة ـ التصليد الغلافي بأنواعه المختلفة.
> ويتعرض للمعالجة الحرارية لحديد الزهر مثل إزالة الاجهادات الداخلية من المصبوبات ـ المعالجة الحرارية لمصبوبات القوالب المعدنية المبردة ـ التصليد السطحي لحديد الزهر ، والمعالجة الحرارية للمعادن الخفيفة بأنواعها المختلفة . كما يتعرض للتآكل الكيميائي وأساليب الوقاية منه.


 

مشكور دكتور أحمد على الموضوع .. 

بارك الله فيك..

ولي طلب بسيط وهو ان تسمي المصطلحات الفنية باللغة الإنجليزية
حيث تختلف الترجمة من بلد عربي آخر .. 
إضافة للرغبة في البحث والإطلاع على مراجع انجليزية..
​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا د / احمد على البحث وكان عندى ملحوظه فى الفقره الخاصة ب " الوقايه من التاكل الكيميائى بالمعادن " اعتقد هناك تبديل فى تفريعات ال " الكسوات المعدنيه " و " وسط غازى واق "؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

وكان عندى استفسار " هل تتاثر كثافة المعادن بالمعالجات الحراريه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟" و لسيادتكم جزيل الشكر "


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (5 أكتوبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز المهندس / أسامة القاسي 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
رداً على تعليق حضرتك على البحث أو الموضوع الذي كتبته والخاص بالمعالجات الحرارية للمعادن ، فإنني أفيدكم بأن هذا الموضوع كبير جدا ، ولو تطرقت لكل جوانبه .. فأنني أحتاج صفحات عديدة .. أي مساحة كبيرة لعرضه ، علماً بأن المساحات المتاحة من المنتدى محدودة ، وأعدك بأنني سأواصل الكتابة في هذا الموضوع تباعاً.
أما بخصوص تغير كثافة المعدن بعد المعالجة الحرارية ، فإن كثافة المعدن لا تتغير .. أي تظل كثافة المعدن ثابتة.
 مع تحياتي لكم ، 
د.أحمد زكي حلمي​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> الأخ العزيز المهندس / أسامة القاسي
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
> رداً على تعليق حضرتك على البحث أو الموضوع الذي كتبته والخاص بالمعالجات الحرارية للمعادن ، فإنني أفيدكم بأن هذا الموضوع كبير جدا ، ولو تطرقت لكل جوانبه .. فأنني أحتاج صفحات عديدة .. أي مساحة كبيرة لعرضه ، علماً بأن المساحات المتاحة من المنتدى محدودة ، وأعدك بأنني سأواصل الكتابة في هذا الموضوع تباعاً.
> أما بخصوص تغير كثافة المعدن بعد المعالجة الحرارية ، فإن كثافة المعدن لا تتغير .. أي تظل كثافة المعدن ثابتة.
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا د / احمد على الايضاح


----------



## bbmo (5 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع جداً واتمنى ان يكون الموضع ايضاً بللغة الانجليزية


----------



## gearbox (6 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 أكتوبر 2009)

شكر وتقدير على الكم الوافي من الروائع المختارة من المواضيع القيمة .

تسلم على المجهود النيّر واهتمامك .

تقبل اجمل المنى .


البغدادي


----------



## عمراياد (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرااا وبارك الله بك وياريت لو كان الشرح باستخدام مخطط الحديد الكاربون


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك وبارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا على المرور والتعليقات الطيبة العطرة
مع تحياتي للجميع ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## م. خالد حمدي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

تعلم العلم واقرأ تحز فخار النبوة
فالله قال ليحيى خذ الكتــاب بقوة


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور
ولك ألف ألف شكر 
وأعرفك بأنني حملت هذا الموضوع وخزنته عندي لكي أقرأه دائما ، وأرجع إليه عند الحاجة 
أكرر شكري لكم 
والسلام عليكم 
م.أحمد خيري


----------



## أكويلاني (2 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه وشكرا لك


----------



## م.علي أحمد (4 نوفمبر 2009)

*أستاذي الدكتور / أحمد زكي**
**شكرا لك على طرحك* * لهذا الموضوع (المعالجات الحرارية للمعادن) *​*بارك الله فيك ، وجعل هذا العمل وأعمالك السابقة في ميزان* *حسناتك**.*​*مع خالص شكري لحضرتك* *
**تلميذك الذي تعلم وإستفاد كثيرا من مؤلفاتك*​*وما زال يستفاد**
**م.أحمد علي* *أحمد*​


----------



## Eng/Ali (7 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.علي أحمد (7 يناير 2010)

الإخوة المشرفين على قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الموضوع يعتبر هام جدا بالنسبة للأقسام الميكانيكية بصفة عامة ، لذلك فإنني أتقدم للمشرفي القسم لتثبيت هذا الموضوع ، حيث إنه يساعد العديد من المهندسين والفنيين.
شكرا للأخ الدكتور أحمد زكي على مشاركته بهذا الموضوع ، وشكرا للإخوة المشرفين على مجهوداتكم.
م. علي أحمد علي


----------



## احسان الدبان (11 يناير 2010)

بارك الله تعالى بكم دكتور احمد على هذا الجهد الكريم فالموضوع جد مهم وأرى ان من معايير التقدم الصناعي هو حسن استخدام المعالجات الحرارية للمعادن والسبائك ففيها تتم التحسينات المطلوبة للخواص الفيزياوية والميكانيكية للقطع المشغلة وارجو التوسع في موضوع المعالجات السطحية كالكربنة والنتردة وهل من تقنية جديدة في هذا الباب شاكرا سلفا جنابكم الكريم مهندس الانتاج والمعادن احسان الدبان\بغداد


----------



## elkamash (15 يناير 2010)

مشكورا و اريد المزد


----------



## أحمد رأفت (15 يناير 2010)

موضوع حلو ومختصر


----------



## على هارون (20 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

أستاذي الدكتور أحمد زكي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع ، فهذا الموضوع أكثر من رائع . بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
وأرجو أن تمتعنا بالمزيد من هذه الموضوعات المتميزة.
تقبل تحياتي
م.حمادة مصطفى


----------



## sultan0064 (28 يناير 2010)

thanks


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا للإخوة الكرام على تعليقاتكم .. مع تحياتي للجميع ،،
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لأستاذي الدكتور أحمد زكي عيى هذا الموضوع الرائع 
بارك الله فيك 
م.شيماء شريف


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (3 فبراير 2010)

عاجز عن الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد دعبس (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ​


----------



## magdy r (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا د. احمد


----------



## محمدودمسولب (13 فبراير 2010)

افادك الله بكثير علمه واشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## القماطي (23 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي هل لديك مواصفات المعالجة الحرارية لصلب العدة tool steel


----------



## عبد الغفور عجور (18 مارس 2010)

*أرجو المساعدة*

شكرا لحضرة االدكتور على موضوع المعالجات الحرارية للفولاذ
ولكن أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على مرجع أشمل في هذا الموضوع
أبحث عن موضوع التطرية للفولاذ الكربوني (التطرية الإيزوتيرمية خصوصا)
وألف شكر للجميع


----------



## عبد الغفور عجور (18 مارس 2010)

مرحبا 
أبحث عن موضوع التطرية للفولاذ الكربوني (التطرية الإيزوتيرمية خصوصا)
الرجاء المساعدة بمرجع وافي


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## realsmart (28 مارس 2010)

*مشكورين*

موضوع رائع ومميز مشكورين على المجهود


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

*أستاذي الفاضل الدكتور / أحمد زكي**
أعرفك بأنني معجبة جدا بطريقة عرضك للموضوعات المختلفة وبأسلوبك السهل ، لذلك أتقدم لك بالشكر الجزيل ،** وأتمنى أن تعرض لنا المزيد من الموضوعات من مؤلفاتك المتميزة**.
بارك الله فيك ، وجعل مؤلفاتكم وموضوعاتكم التي تعرض بهذا المنتدى في ميزان حسناتك**.
تلميذتك التي تستفيد من مؤلفاتك وموضوعاتك**
شيماء شريف*​


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (7 أبريل 2010)

بحث ممتاز جدا دكتور ومفيد ولي رجاء اذا امكن دكتور ان تضع المصطلحات الانطليزية لكي نعرف المقصود من الكلمة المعربة


----------



## hussein khater (11 أبريل 2010)

شكر لحضرتك يادكتر وبارك الله فيك 


حسين خاطر


----------



## hessin (16 أبريل 2010)

شكرا د\ احمد
ولنا رجاء بالمزيد في المعالجه الحراريه علي باقي المعادن من اكفه الجولنب


----------



## hana_mj (17 أبريل 2010)

يسلموووووووووو موضوع راقي شكرا على المعلومه


----------



## ابراهيم الحاجم (28 أبريل 2010)

_شكرا لك حضرة الدكتور على هذا الموضوع المهم جدا في المجال الصناعي _


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (30 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (11 مايو 2010)

الأخ الأستاذ الدكتور / أحمد زكي 
أحب أضيف معلومة هامة ، وهي إنني سجلت نفسي بهذا المتدى خصيصا للإطلاع على الموضوعات التي تفضلت بالمشاركة بها ، فهي جميعها من الموضوعات الهامة والدسة والتي يحتاج لها جميع مهندسي الإنتاج . بارك الله فيك وجعل جميع أعمالك في ميزان حسناتك
تقبل تحياتي والمزيد من شكري وتقديري .
م.صلاح محمد


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (1 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الصباريني (5 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور اخي


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (5 يوليو 2010)

أستازي الكبير 
السلام عليكم ،،
هذا الموضوع رائع .. بل أكثر من رائع ، بارك الله فيك يا دكتور أحمد زكي وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك .
مع قبولك شكري ومحبتي وتحياتي .
والسلام عليكم ،،
م.حماده مصطفى


----------



## فاو الجنوبي (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكم..هل من كناب او معلومات عن التركيب الداخلي للمعادن وتاثير ذلك التركيب بالعوامل الخارجية


----------



## ايهم عيسى (29 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور يا دكتور على هذه المعلومات المفيدة املين من حضرتك الكريمة المزيد


----------



## _mhefny (31 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## hammhamm44 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks very much


----------



## Abdulmajeed86 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يجزيكم الخير و يعطيكن العافية​


----------



## وضاح الساري (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر كل الشكر الى استاذنا ومعلمنا الدكتور احمد زكي حلمي على هذه المعلزمات المهمة


----------



## الاميير (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور على المجهود نريد كثير من الموضوعات


----------



## ودالعسكري (23 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا وحفظكم الله لافاده الجميع


----------



## م/احمد بن سالم (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## رياض فن (31 يناير 2013)

موضوع رائع جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## رياض فن (31 يناير 2013)

وجه بشوش جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## رياض فن (31 يناير 2013)

لو سمحت كيف لي أن أتحصل على نسخة من كتاب اختيار الفولاذ ومعالجته الحرارية
[h=3]مع الشكر سلفا[/h]


----------



## أنا فارس (1 مايو 2013)

مشكورين بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng.aly86 (15 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## sust mch (16 مايو 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## سامي العسكري (31 مايو 2013)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## شوارعي (5 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك أستاذنا الدكتور الفاضل أحمد زكي حلمي
أسأل الله أن يبارك في جهودكم وأن ينفع بكم العباد والبلاد


----------



## وسام البشتاوي (18 أبريل 2014)

*شكر*



ahmedzhelmy قال:


> تمهيد :
> المعالجات الحرارية تعني المعاملات الحرارية ، وهي عمليات تسخينتجرى عادة على المعادن المختلفة وإبقاءها عند درجة حرارة ثابتة ، ثم تبريدها لغرض إحداث تغيير في البنية الداخلية يتبعه تغيير في الخواص الطبيعية والميكانيكية لهذه المعادن ، وبذلك يمكن تقسية المعادن المختلفة وعلى سبيل المثال يمكن رفع درجة صلادة الصلب إلى أربعة أضاف قيمتها ، أو التخمير لتحول الصـلب إلى الحالة الطرية ، أو التخمير لغرض التخلص من الاجهادات التي تكون قد وقعت على المشغولات من تأثير الطرق أو السبك أو بعض العمليات الميكانيكية الأخرى ، أو لجعله سهل التشكيل أو لتغليف أسطح المشغولات الخارجية بطبقة من صلدة منعا لسرعة التآكل.
> يتناول هذا البحث المعالجات الحرارية لأنواع الصلب المختلفة مثل التلدين (التخمير) ـ التصليد بالتسخين ـ التصليد بالتقسية ـ التعتيق ـ المراجعة ـ التصليد الغلافي بأنواعه المختلفة.
> ويتعرض للمعالجة الحرارية لحديد الزهر مثل إزالة الاجهادات الداخلية من المصبوبات ـ المعالجة الحرارية لمصبوبات القوالب المعدنية المبردة ـ التصليد السطحي لحديد الزهر ، والمعالجة الحرارية للمعادن الخفيفة بأنواعها المختلفة . كما يتعرض للتآكل الكيميائي وأساليب الوقاية منه.







مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جدا دكتور :7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7::7:


----------



## وجيه موسى اسماعيل (22 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## .hzEng.abdelkader (17 أكتوبر 2014)

اين الرابط


----------

